
Should I buy my own GPUs for deep learning? - saip
http://blog.floydhub.com/should-i-buy-my-own-gpus-for-deep-learning/
======
terrabytes
The rapid pace of new GPU hardware releases is a deterrent to owning GPUs for
sure. The K80s currently on AWS/GCP/Azure aren't the greatest, but they will
all soon have Pascal P100s and may be even V100s in the near future. Not to
mention TPUs, which will only be available on Google Cloud

------
dagw
Funny how a cloud hosting company thinks it's better to host things in the
cloud.

